# boa mrphs (what will be produced if i ????)



## b54gun (Feb 6, 2012)

*boa morphs (what will be produced if i ????)*

hi guys looking for a littlle info on boa morphs,
i have 
female kahl strain albino
female amarali (bca)
male kahl strain sunglow
male hypo jungle

if im not mistaken if i breed the
sunglow and albino i should get 50% albino 50% percent sunglow
sunglow and amarali should get normal het albino

but would would be produced if i put
hypo jungle to amarali
hypo jungle to albino

or if i swapped the amarali for a hypo female
hypo jungle to hypo
sunglow to hypo

cheers in advance to any advice


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

b54gun said:


> hi guys looking for a littlle info on boa morphs,
> i have
> female kahl strain albino
> female amarali (bca)
> ...



Firstly, do not put the amarali to anything except another amarali. Sub species are hard to come by and crosses are pretty much worthless. If you've gone to the trouble of sourcing an amarali then my advice would be to 
find another and produce pure amarali. (though for the record, the amarali to a sunglow would give 50% hypo het albino, 50% normal het albino).


Also, it is not recommended to breed to albino animals together due to a number of deformities in litters were this is done, so putting an albino to a sunglow is not recommended. That said, some breeders have done it and not had a problem. It is however not something I would personally risk.


So, 


but would would be produced if i put
hypo jungle to amarali - don't do it! 
hypo jungle to albino - 25% normal het albino, 25% hypo het albino, 25% jungle het albino, 25% hypo jungle het albino

or if i swapped the amarali for a hypo female - this is a better idea than breeding the amarali to common boas and breeding albinos together!
hypo jungle to hypo - 12.5% normal, 12.5% jungle, 25% hypo, 25% hypo jungle, 12.5% super hypo, 12.5% super hypo jungle
sunglow to hypo - 25% normal het albino, 50% hypo het albino, 25% super hypo het albino



Please note that the 'super hypos' can not actually be 100% distinguished from normal hypos so all the hypos from any hypo x hypo are actually classed as 'poss super' until they are old enough to be proven out.


----------



## b54gun (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks alot for the detailed response :2thumb:

cheers


----------



## elenthium (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm not great with genetics ATM but I fort hypo and albino genes create sunglows so would a hypo jungle with albino make jungle sunglows or am I mistaken but not 100% on genetics remember lol


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

elenthium said:


> I'm not great with genetics ATM but I fort hypo and albino genes create sunglows so would a hypo jungle with albino make jungle sunglows or am I mistaken but not 100% on genetics remember lol


You are right that hypo + albino = sunglow.


However, the albino gene is recessive and so in order to produce albinos (or sunglows) BOTH parents must carry the albino gene.

In this case the hypo jungle doesn't carry the albino gene and so no jungle sunglows can be produced.

If the hypo jungle was also het albino (i.e. carries one copy of the gene) then it would be possible to get jungle sunglows.


----------

